# Thinking about getting a dog can't decide on breed



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi all  having a venture off to the fluffies side.

I've been thinking for ages now about getting a dog I lost my last one Za about 6 years back she was a GSD x BSD 12 years old broke my heart and i never got another.

I've always had working breeds GSD and beligians as well as collies and dobermans we always had a house full as I used to be a trainer and compete in most fields

I used to for years also show akitas and bull masstiffs for friends so have a soft spot for them now I'm in a terrible area and thinking more and more about getting a dog.

So which breed I can't decide needs to be a large breed I've had dogs all my life but my partner has never kept one as a pet so is a total newbi.

Paula


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

would you be getting a puppy?


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

are you thinking large and fluffy, or just large? :whistling2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

temerist said:


> are you thinking large and fluffy, or just large? :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Flat coated Retriever , the best all round dog IMO
My girl was wonderful, gentle, smart. obedient, loyal, friendly and a great guard dog.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

im not bias on breeds lol


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> would you be getting a puppy?


Puppy  



temerist said:


> are you thinking large and fluffy, or just large? :whistling2:


LOL fluffy i remeber all those bush tails LOL think i might be best with short hair LOL 


butterfingersbimbo said:


> :lol2:





wohic said:


> Flat coated Retriever , the best all round dog IMO
> My girl was wonderful, gentle, smart. obedient, loyal, friendly and a great guard dog.


Never considered a flat coat  i had a goldie years back she was a good guard dog 



temerist said:


> im not bias on breeds lol


LOL mind you I do like ridgebacks


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

i would go with a mastiff, fantastic dogs, loving and loyal


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

temerist said:


> i would go with a mastiff, fantastic dogs, loving and loyal


That has crossed my mind having one of the lighter easier to train masstiffs LOl see you have a few boerboels LOL how do you find the mastiffs with new to dogs keepers he's quite a dominamt person and helped with training my sisters wayward gsd mix 

paula


----------



## izzyki (Jan 18, 2009)

#_coughs_#........ golden retriever :whistling2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

I think mastiffs like any breed still require a certain amount of dominance, i cant speak for all mastiffs because Ive only had dealings with the tibetans and the boerboels. they are very intellegent and we do find ours need alot of stimulation. I dont think they would be a problem for your situation because you are not new to dogs even if your OH is


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

temerist said:


> I think mastiffs like any breed still require a certain amount of dominance, i cant speak for all mastiffs because Ive only had dealings with the tibetans and the boerboels. they are very intellegent and we do find ours need alot of stimulation. I dont think they would be a problem for your situation because you are not new to dogs even if your OH is


Thanks for that  I can see me getting a masstiff to be honest  I'll prob look at a good show or working line we seem in london have so many back street delaer i've seen to many people saying their dogue de bordeau is pure if so there so badly bred they look like pitbulls on long legs ;( 
shame as there lovley dogs  
p


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Guess I'm looking for a dog which can fit in to urban life without being to aggressive but naturally protective as we have a lot of reptiles and live in a high crime area.

having had lots of working dogs I'm after a dog which is calmer 

I'd love to attend shows again so guess I'd like a steady dog which will protect the house and not need 11 hours a day working LOl i can't keep up these days  

paula


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

sounds like a bullmastiff would be great for you then,

loyal, calm and friendly, and have the size and build to put off the local tykes!


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

pigglywiggly said:


> sounds like a bullmastiff would be great for you then,
> 
> loyal, calm and friendly, and have the size and build to put off the local tykes!


 
I do like the bull masstiffs  but also like presa's and cane corso's I must admit the area i live has no dogs which are not bull decendants and they are all kept for the wrong reason and I'd not feel happy walking around with a collie now as i feel it would get torn to pieces by one of the untrained dogs and thug onwers


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

Someone on here has a puppy boerboel to go now


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

taraliz said:


> Someone on here has a puppy boerboel to go now


 Thankyou  
p x


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

springer!!!!


----------



## crestielover (Jun 13, 2009)

staffie i have two and they are the best dogs very very friendly good with people but also can be gd 4 guarding. one of mind is brill with children and has no care in the world the other one is a puppy so very playfull frendly but good at guarding house, as found out with the window cleaner the other day lol (he didnt bite but he pined him in the side of the garden as the cleaner jumped other the gates to do windows.)


----------



## GavinOwen1 (May 24, 2009)

Maybe a Akita? My friend has a huge Japanese Akita and its like a bear, nearly as tall as me when it stands up on its back legs! Friendly but gets nasty when he wants to.

Or maybe a Kangal? http://img1.loadtr.com/b-400957-kangal_sivas.jpg Kangal Dog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia I'm quite sure you can get them in the UK

Next dog I'm getting is either a Great Dane or a Malamute/Siberian Husky both lovely dogs


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Great dane :2thumb:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Thankyou everyone lots of breeds to think about  I'm moving now out to surrey so will be having a serious think about breeds and a nice large garden for new doggie  

Paula x


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Rottweiler. Loving,clever,protective and a joy to own.


----------



## versace (May 28, 2009)

rhodesian ridge back. Fantastic dog:2thumb:


----------



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

What about one of these,

<div style="width:480px; text-align: center;"><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://wmg.photobucket.com/pbwidget...ucket.com/albums/v637/fairyqueen/67d3e770.pbw" height="360" width="480"><a href="Slideshows on photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/slideshows/btn.gif" style="float:left;border-width: 0;" ></a><a href="My little man slideshow by fairyqueen - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/slideshows/btn_viewallimages.gif" style="float:left;border-width: 0;" ></a></div>

Lyn.


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

a greyhound...they're pretty big and have short coats and there's hundreds in rescue after they've retired from racing. And you mentioned you had working dogs before...well greys like to hunt :whistling2: other than that they are docile and sleep a lot....45mph couch potatoes :lol2:

Or a belgian shepherd dog or a rottie....:mf_dribble:


----------



## Emmykins (Jul 5, 2009)

Molly75 said:


> Guess I'm looking for a dog which can fit in to urban life without being to aggressive but naturally protective as we have a lot of reptiles and live in a high crime area.
> 
> having had lots of working dogs I'm after a dog which is calmer
> 
> ...


 
we have 2 soppy guard dog chocy labradors!! they bark at any voice tht is not familier! once this policeman was chasing someone who was jumping through our garden, and the police man later knocked on the door and said im so sorry to have disterbs ur 2 rockwilders, ha mum was like wot these to and she open the dog gate the police man flinched and the 2 labs came bounding out waggling there tails and slobbering him to death ha was the funniest thingg!!










our so called rockwilders ha also known as lily and poppy the 2 soppy chocy labs lol


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> sounds like a bullmastiff would be great for you then,
> 
> loyal, calm and friendly, and have the size and build to put off the local tykes!


 
LMAO someone needs to tell Dharma that one! Loyal, yes when there's incentive. Aloof is a better term, they don't _need_ people in a cuddly way. Calm, not a word to describe the ones I've met, all have been very active and energetic, although at home she is lazy, bring in new people to the house and she's a 53kg puppy. Likewise with playing with other dogs - hugely friendly and bouncy, which many other dog owners don't like lol. 

As for putting off the locals, after the amount of theft attempts we've had on her specifically both at home and while out walking, it goes both ways. You have to be ready to own a bullmastiff, and part of that is knowing that 1. you will be ostracised by most of the dog owning community, 2. your dog will be blamed for any wrongdoing (canine or otherwise lol) and 3. you will be a tosser magnet. I love her to bits, and wouldn't change things for the world but I would not have another bullmastiff unless I lived in the middle of nowhere - not because of her, but because of the human idiots out there!


----------



## snailkeeper (May 11, 2009)

*hi,i have some bullmastiff pups ready now !*

ur london,im not far from u ! im near dartford.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

snailkeeper said:


> ur london,im not far from u ! im near dartford.


Thanks for that  I've put new dog on hold for a mo as I'm putting the house up for sale so lots of work being done on it  

bet the puppies are lovley though  
paula


----------



## snailkeeper (May 11, 2009)

*no probs.*

their stunning,im lookin at them now,as their in my lounge,so home reared.and only 350.as no papers.


----------



## walder (Dec 10, 2008)

I'd say go for a Great Dane, IMO they have the best temperaments in the dog world. The only breed I would have if I ever get a chance to have another dog!


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

walder said:


> I'd say go for a Great Dane, IMO they have the best temperaments in the dog world. The only breed I would have if I ever get a chance to have another dog!
> 
> image


er, this thread's nearly a year old.


----------



## walder (Dec 10, 2008)

so it is, oddly enough it was in the first 5 posts on the first page for me?!?!?!?! :hmm:I didn't look at the dates


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Leonberger


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

walder said:


> I'd say go for a Great Dane, IMO they have the best temperaments in the dog world. The only breed I would have if I ever get a chance to have another dog!
> 
> image


Thats the double of Blu, who died aged 7-8, last weekend.

I wouldn't own another dane now, anything that dies that young (regularly) isn't for me. Too heartbreaking.


----------



## lyn22 (May 5, 2010)

Have a look on RGT website, they'll pull at your heart strings & so many deserving a loving home. New dog & a reason to feel like you've made a difference .... simples :2thumb:


----------



## walder (Dec 10, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Thats the double of Blu, who died aged 7-8, last weekend.
> 
> I wouldn't own another dane now, anything that dies that young (regularly) isn't for me. Too heartbreaking.


 
I'm sorry to hear that. That is the only downside with Danes, 8 years is pretty much the limit, some are lucky to make it to 10 or even to 12. 

I know someone who had to have her 2 year old Blue put to sleep two weeks ago as he had lymphoma and wasn't responding to Chemo.


----------

